# European 3ph



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a question; do any of you know why we in North America have not adopted the "Claw" over the ball in our 3ph arms?

To me it seems like a natural progression to have the claw. I know that there are kits, but they add 3" or 4" to the length which is not always desirable.

I can't think of a reason why, so I hope that collectively we may come up with a reasonable explanation.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK, but the Olie 1850 tractor I had at one time did have a 'claw' over the ball. Sure worked great for hooking up the old semi-mounted plow. But I don't have the tractor any more and I don't plow either (no -till). Ah, the memories of the Olie with the over/under tranny, heading down hills. After a couple of times you remembered not to leave it in under drive, if you want to keep your pants dry & clean. 

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There has got to be some money involved somewhere along the line, because it just makes too much sense in favor of the euro 3pt connector. Yes, I don't like the extra length of some of the "add-on" connectors either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't understand why we are in the dark ages on that either. I have a front 3 point with factory claw ends and they are soooo much handier than the regular end. And the worst thing is, it's not like we don't know about them. At least some of the IH 5X88 series had them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Case had a "Eagle Claw" in the 60's.

The after market 3 pt quick hitches became popular in early - mid 70's and then the factory quick hitches shortly after.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You can special order those claws on some of the larger Deere models, but most folks are not aware that they can special order them on a new tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also try to source the Walterscheid hook ends and weld them onto the lower links. My Valtra tractor has the same system but it's their own brand and I've broken the locking mechanism on one. So it will be replaced by a Walterscheid end.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

8gross said:


> You could also try to source the Walterscheid hook ends and weld them onto the lower links. My Valtra tractor has the same system but it's their own brand and I've broken the locking mechanism on one. So it will be replaced by a Walterscheid end.


That is interesting. Have been watching this thread and wondering what the European system was and have not really looked for it. But the Walterscheid seems very simple. One thing I wonder about on any such system is how well they do on holding a uplift load. Such as a boom mower.

I assume they have balls with hole size of Cat 1 that fit in the Cat 2 end and would assume the same for Cat 2 for their Cat 3 ends.

Would be neat if the company had them on the slide out part of the lift arms on the tractor already so you could switch if need be back to the factory ends.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have some old style Pat's quick hitch claws that replaced the telescoping part with balls on my Kubota M7040 that I really like. My daughter can attach/remove tiller,rotary mower & box blade by herself.


----------

